# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  خطوط رائعة للتصميم

## الوسادة

*

مجموعة خطوط عربية و انجليزية لبرامج التصميم 


خطوط للتصميم 

خطوط للتصميم 

خطوط للتصميم 


المجموعة الأولى 



للتحميل من هنا 


المجموعة الثانية 




للتحميل من هنا 


مع حبي

الوسادة*

----------


## shams spring

حلو كتير 
الله يعطيكي العافية ^_^

----------


## rand yanal

يعطيكي العافية .. ياااااااااااااارب  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## (dodo)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو

----------

